# Are you avatar challenged?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have great fun making avi's over at photobucket.com

If you want me to make you one I have all afternoon :mrgreen:

or you can make yourself an account over there and make your own, it's easy and fun!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just like my avatar.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I just like my avatar.


It's great!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's true too. Thank you for the complement. I like your avatar too.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an avi but can you make me one anyways? I would love one!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I have an avi but can you make me one anyways? I would love one!


sure! can you post a large photo I can use?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will try but my computer is so glitchy


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I used your current avi even tho it was tiny......


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww, it is adorable thanks so much! Sorry about the tiny pic. You did great with it anyways


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love photobuckets new layout (like photoshop) but the bleepin' edits never save to my album now. I can't even save an edit by right clicking it to dl it. Drives me.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Aww, it is adorable thanks so much! Sorry about the tiny pic. You did great with it anyways


you don't have to use it I just wanted to play;-)



Laki said:


> I love photobuckets new layout (like photoshop) but the bleepin' edits never save to my album now. I can't even save an edit by right clicking it to dl it. Drives me.


the new layout is BUGGY I'm not using it yet.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love how he looks so much brighter and shinier in the pic! As soon as I can I will change it to my avatar picture!


----------

